# Homemade tags for your shirts



## EdwinRivera (Jan 2, 2008)

First you print your logo in sublimation paper.

Heat transfer the logo in a polyester tag

180 C, 30 seconds and you have your own tags

*Sorry!!! *the video is in Spanish.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uGDhOSGB3M[/media]


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

thats a great idea. wonder how it compares in cost.


----------



## rivertracks (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow! It takes some common sense and creativity to solve problems like tags. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds like a great idea... We use heat transfers as well. We print about 100 per sheet then just heat press them on. Customers never complain about the tags fading lol


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

EdwinRivera said:


> First you print your logo in sublimation paper.
> 
> Heat transfer the logo in a polyester tag
> 
> ...


 

Nice tutorial!! That will sure help some of us. Good job!!


----------



## nosymbolrequired (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all,

A similar idea to this, but for the screenprinters out there, is to print a very small screen with the tag and all the information required, remove the manufacturers tag and print in your own 'brand'. No need for re-sewing labels, buying labels in etc etc. 

just thought it might help....

regards

mark


----------

